# Bange um PC Gaming



## Wulpinger (4. April 2019)

Hallo Zusammen.

Seit langem habe ich angst um mein Hobby und zwar das Gaming. Insbesondere PC Gaming, da es einfach schon immer meine lieblings Plattform war und auch (bis jetzt) ist.

Leider scheint es immer mehr und mehr 'unter' zu gehen.

Hier die Hauptgründe warum mir das PC (oder allgemein) gaming immer weniger spass macht.

1. Mikrotranzaktionen
Vor allem Loot boxes. Immer mehr und mehr Spiele scheinen auf Basis von Mikrotranzaktionen entwickelt zu werden. Wohl bestes beispiel war hier Battlefront 2.

Während es anfangs nur kosmetisches zu kaufen gab, wird es immer mehr unfdmehr zu einem pay 2 win. Immer mehr single Player games haben Mikrotranzaktionen mit der Entschuldigung, es wären ja nur skips und es nicht gekauft werden muss. Aber dann wird das Spiel extra als Grindfest entwickelt...

Zu Lootboxen muss man ja nichts sagen... Schon nur der fakt das man die boxen so entwickelt, das man Dublikate ziehen kann, ist Beweis genug das es hier nur darum geht, den Kunden mehr und mehr Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen. "Du hast diesen Gegenstand schon zum 10 mal gezogen und das Item, welches du dir wünschst war bis jetzt nicht dabei? Zu schade, dann musst du wohl noch mehr Lootboxen kaufen.

2. Exklusivtitel
Vor allem Konsole exklusive Titel und, seit kurzem Epic Store (dazu später mehr).

Ich will jetzt nicht sagen das jedes Game auf jeder Plattform erscheinen soll. Es gibt Spiele, die auch ich lieber auf einer Konsole spielen würde (vor allem lineare Spiele). Dennoch gibt es Spiele, die ich mir so sehr auf PC wünschen würde...

Wenn ein Konsolentitel auf den PC geportet wird, ist der Port oft sehr schlecht oder es ist ein Spiel das seit ewigkeiten bereits erschienen ist. So oder so schauen PC Gamer in die Röhre wenn es um neue grosse Titel geht. 

Ja ich weiss es gibt auch viele PC Exklusiv games, diese sind aber meist Strategie Spiele und 1000 auf Steam erscheinende trash games.

Ich hätte nichts dagegen, wenn Epic Game Store gross werden würde, falls dies zu besseren Spiele führen würde. Zur Verteidigung sagte ja der CEO das PC gamer nichts verstehen würden, das exklusiv deals wichtig seien. Mehr geld für Entwickler würde auch bessere Spiele Versprechen. Allerdings glaube ich das nicht... Das Geld geht sonst wo hin aber sehr wahrscheinlich nicht in bessere Spiele.

Gerade in der Gaming Industrie hab ich das Gefühl, das immer und überall gelogen wird. Mikrotranzaktionen und Lootboxen seien heute notwendig um Spiele Produktionen zu finanzieren. Aber wir werden wohl noch sehr lange, wenn nicht für immer, mit diesen Leben müssen, da Leute Sie kaufen. Auch der grössere Anteil von verkauften Titeln auf dem Epic Game Store wird die Mikrotranzaktionen nicht ausmerzen oder bessere Produkte Versprechen. 

Dann kommt noch die ganze sache mit der Spyware, Malware die mit dem Store mit sich kommt und das die Plattform sehr unsicher sein soll. Mal abgesehen von den ganzen fehlenden Funktionen.

Momentan scheint sich, für mich jedenfalls, das PC Gaming in eine schlechte Richtung zu gehen, auf der seite der Kunden. Ich vermisse sogar die Physischen Spiele... Diese werden auch immer weniger, was ich sehr schade finde... Damals kaufte man such ein Spiel, hielt es in den Händen, freute sich nach Hause zu kommen und es zu installieren, was vielleicht 30 min ging, und spielte los.

Heute kauft man das Spiel online, muss es erst Downloaden was teils Stunden geheb kann, dann muss es updaten, dann, wenn man das Spiel endlich starten kann muss man sich erst hier und da anmelden und wenn man das gemacht hat, kommt ingame ein popup "Hey schon die neuen Skins gesehen? Kaufe jetzt Lootboxen und habe 1% chance einer der 10 Skins zu erhalten. Nur 3 Tage erhältlich." Oder direkt Skins kaufen die so teuer wie ein neues Spiel sein kann...

Was denkt ihr? Wird so die Zukunft aussehen? Die neuere Generation scheint sich das ja gefallen zu lassen, aber nur, weil diese es nicht anders kennen.

Einzige Möglichkeit die ich noch sehe um ungestört die Spiele spielen zu können ist entweder die neusten Teile zu ignorieren und sich nur auf alte Titel zu konzentrieren oder Illegal an die Spiele ran zu kommen...

Oder ganz mit dem Gamen aufhören. Allerdings ist das schwer. Es ist eben mein grösstes Hobby, seit klein auf und es hat mich auch durch schlimme Zeiten gebracht, weshalb das aufgeben des gamens sehr schwer sein wird...


----------



## HansHa (4. April 2019)

Ich sehe das nicht so düster wie Du. Mikrotransaktionen gibt es auf der Konsole genau so. Exklusivtitel finde ich auch nicht so problematisch. Microsoft bringt mittlerweile alles auf den Pc, Sony auch vieles per PS Now. Und wenn Du sagst auf Pc kommen meist "nur" Strategiespiele, dann sage ich auf der Playstation kommen meist "nur" generische 3rd Person Actioner und auf Nintendo meist "nur" Fortsetungen teils 30 Jahre alter Spiele.

Davon ab bedient der Pc nicht nur das Strategie-Genre mit vielen Exklusispielen, sondern auch Simulationen/Wirtschaftssimulationen/Adventures. Tolle Spiele wie Planet Coaster oder Two Point Hosptial sucht man auf Konsolen vergeblich, ebenso schöne Adventures wie Runaway, Edna bricht aus und viele mehr.

Von den physischen Spielen sollte man sich so langsam verabschiedet haben. Die Zeiten der geilen Pappschachteln und gedruckten Anleitungen sowie Gimmicks ist ja schon lange genug vorbei. Muss man irgendwo auch verstehen, die fressen doch schon viel Platz und Ressourcen.

Aber auch hier sehe ich keinen Vorteil bei Konsolen. Diese schäbgen Blu-Ray Hüllen geben meinem Sammlerherz rein gar nichts. Da kann ich auch drauf verzichten, die im Regal stehen zu haben. 

Was ich auf Pc als einziges gar nicht ausstehen kann, ist die Vielzahl an Cheatern in kompetetiven Spielen. Das hat man auf Konsole weniger bis gar nicht. 

Wie die Zukunft beim Gaming ausshen wird? Vermutlich gehts Richtung Streaming und am Ende hat man wie bei Netflix und Co. nur noch verschiedene Abos und bis auf Eingabegeräte nichts Physisches mehr im Haus.


----------



## Spiritogre (4. April 2019)

Das Thema wird ja oft heiß diskutiert. Meiner Ansicht nach ist es heute nun einmal so, dass große Triple A Spiele nur von wenigen Studios geleistet werden können, dazu zählen neben den Plattformherstellern Sony und Microsoft (selbst Nintendo produziert keine Triple A Games) eben noch große Multiplattformhersteller wie Electronic Arts, Ubisoft und eingeschränkt vielleicht noch Square Enix. Dann gibt es noch so Firmen wie Rockstar, die alle Jubeljahre mal ein Spiel rausbringen und dabei zugegeben den PC sehr stiefmütterlich behandeln oder recht ähnlicher Natur, CD Project Red. Aber das war es doch letztlich. 

Wo der PC punktet und bei Vielfalt und Angebot inzwischen jede andere Plattform weit hinter sich lässt sind eben der Low-Budget und vor allem interessant und wichtig, der Mid-Budget Bereich. Entwickler wie Dontnod, Pyranha Bytes, IO Interactive und Co. gibt es extrem viele. Und auch wenn sie grafisch nicht komplett State of the Art sind, so sind ihre Titel meist jedoch grafisch ansprechend und modern genug. 

Wer natürlich nur bei den großen Namen schaut und auf absolute Top-Grafik wert legt, der muss halt zur PS4 greifen, denn letztlich ist es nur noch Sony, die solche Triple A Hochglanzprodukte aus Prestigegründen produzieren, weil ihnen mögliche Verluste relativ egal sind. Aber auch die bringen maximal zwei solcher Titel im Jahr.

Wer den Blick über den Tellerrand wagt und vielleicht auch mal abseits von dem, was er gewohnt ist schaut, der findet jeden Monat mindestens zwei, drei neue Spieleperlen. Und mehr kann man als Normal-Zocker eh nicht schaffen. Ich hätte im März z.B. problemlos drei neue Vollpreisgames kaufen können, namentlich Sekiro - Shadows die Twice, Devil may Cry 5 und Dead or Alive 6. Dazu noch ein paar interessante kleinere Titel.

Jetzt im April stehen auf meiner "Watchlist" u.a. Zanki Zero: Last Beginning, Earth Defense Force: Iron Rain, Langrisser I & II HD, Our World is Ended, Mortal Kombat 11, Grisaia: Phantom Trigger Vol. 6 (übrigens aktuell nur PC), Rage 2, Anno 1800, A Plague Tale, Wolfenstein: Youngblood - und das ist nur das, was mich annähernd interessiert aber eben längst nicht alles. 

Also, an neuem Spielefutter mangelt es mit Sicherheit nicht, im Gegenteil, es gibt eher viel zu viele neue Titel. Und ich gebe zu, da fällt es oft schwer, den Wald vor lauter Bäumen noch zu sehen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. April 2019)

Ich sehe die ganze Sache bei weitem nicht so schwarz. Die PC-Plattform wird weiterhin mit reichlich Spielen eingedeckt, seien es nun AAA-Produktionen oder kleine Indie-Werke. Exklusivität ist natürlich ein ewiges Ärgernis, es ist aber nicht so als wenn man überhaupt keine Alternativen fände. Und was Mikrotransaktionen u.ä. Krebsgeschwüre vieler Games betrifft, so rate ich immer: einfach nicht mitmachen. Und wenn ein Spiel nur durch den Erwerb von kaufbaren Inhalten spielenswert oder gar erst spielbar wird ist es mMn den Kauf gar nicht wert.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Spiritogre (4. April 2019)

HansHa schrieb:


> Wie die Zukunft beim Gaming ausshen wird? Vermutlich gehts Richtung Streaming und am Ende hat man wie bei Netflix und Co. nur noch verschiedene Abos und bis auf Eingabegeräte nichts Physisches mehr im Haus.



Da bin ich anderer Ansicht. Auf absehbare Zeit, so in zehn Jahren mag sich Streaming als weitere Alternative etablieren. Aber das war es auch schon. Lokale Spiele wird es nie ganz ersetzen können. 
Zum einen durch physikalische Beschränkungen, siehe Latenzen oder besonders für PC Gamer wichtig, Modding, zum anderen durch die Downloadmengen. Viele Leute, gerade in Ländern wie USA und Japan haben z.B. nur noch mobiles Internet und vor allem, diese Länder haben alle Volumentarife. Game-Streaming ist also am Ende extrem teuer. Das macht man also eher als Gelegenheitsspieler mal zwischendurch, weil man sich sonstige Hardwarekosten spart aber nicht, wenn man jeden Tag zwei, drei Stunden zocken will.


----------



## HansHa (4. April 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Da bin ich anderer Ansicht. Auf absehbare Zeit, so in zehn Jahren mag sich Streaming als weitere Alternative etablieren. Aber das war es auch schon. Lokale Spiele wird es nie ganz ersetzen können.
> Zum einen durch physikalische Beschränkungen, siehe Latenzen, zum anderen durch die Downloadmengen. Viele Leute, gerade in Ländern wie USA und Japan haben z.B. nur noch mobiles Internet und vor allem, diese Länder haben alle Volumentarife. Game-Streaming ist also am Ende extrem teuer. Das macht man also eher als Gelegenheitsspieler mal zwischendurch, weil man sich sonstige Hardwarekosten spart.



Auch das Internet wird sich im Laufe der Zeit weiter verbessern, bei vielen wäre es heute schon problemlos machbar. Aber die Diskussion hatten wir vorn ein paar Tage schonmal, da gingst Du von ich glaube 70 bis 100 Jahren aus und ich sage es wird deutlich früher so kommen. Die Zukunft wird es zeigen. Ich will das hier jetzt auch nicht zu einer Streamingdiskussion abgleiten lassen und belasse es hiermit bei dem Thema.


----------



## Spiritogre (4. April 2019)

HansHa schrieb:


> Auch das Internet wird sich im Laufe der Zeit weiter verbessern, bei vielen wäre es heute schon problemlos machbar. Aber die Diskussion hatten wir vorn ein paar Tage schonmal, da gingst Du von ich glaube 70 bis 100 Jahren aus und ich sage es wird deutlich früher so kommen. Die Zukunft wird es zeigen. Ich will das hier jetzt auch nicht zu einer Streamingdiskussion abgleiten lassen und belasse es hiermit bei dem Thema.



Das Problem ist nicht nur die Machbarkeit, sprich Internetgeschwindigkeit. Die Probleme sind vielfältig, sodass Streaming auf absehbare Zeit immer eine Nische bleiben wird. Ich sagte ja schon, Latenzen sind ein Problem, keine Modbarkeit ist ein Problem und eben die Kosten, denn nicht alle Länder bieten Flatrates. Von daher kann Streaming nicht mehr werden als eine zusätzliche Möglichkeit aber sicher wird es lokales Gaming nicht ersetzen können, dafür hat es zu viele Nachteile.


----------



## Bonkic (4. April 2019)

das mit den "70 bis 100 jahren" war wohl auch eher eine art scherz. 
game-streaming wird mit an sicherheit grenzender wahrscheinlichkeit nicht lediglich ein nischen-thema bleiben. ob es dem klassischen, sprich lokalen, gaming schaden, oder es gar ersetzen wird, bleibt abzuwarten. zumindest letzteres sehe ich in nächster zeit aber noch nicht.


----------



## Spiritogre (4. April 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> das mit den "70 bis 100 jahren" war wohl auch eher eine art scherz.



Jupp, denn bis dahin spielen wir hoffentlich im Holodeck und Streaming wie wir es kennen wäre eh kein Thema mehr.


----------



## Wulpinger (5. April 2019)

Game streaming hört sich schon ganz nett an, nur das eben dann die Frage kommt, wie es da dann mit Mods aussehen würde, einer der Hauptgründe warum ich am liebsten auf dem PC zocke.

Allgemein die Möglichkeit, gewisse Dinge selbst anpassen zu können wie man es auf den Konsolen nicht kann. Bei einem Streaming Dienst wäre das doch dann auch geschichte. PC gaming wird dann so eingeschränkt wie auf Konsolen

Und dann wird es sicher wieder exklusivtitel geben auf Zich verschiedene Streaming Anbieter, wodurch mann dann mehrere Abos hat, wenn man gewisse Titel zocken möchte.


----------



## Herbboy (5. April 2019)

Wulpinger schrieb:


> Game streaming hört sich schon ganz nett an, nur das eben dann die Frage kommt, wie es da dann mit Mods aussehen würde, einer der Hauptgründe warum ich am liebsten auf dem PC zocke.
> 
> Allgemein die Möglichkeit, gewisse Dinge selbst anpassen zu können wie man es auf den Konsolen nicht kann.


 Klar kann man, wenn das Spiel und Sony/Microsoft es zulassen. Es ist nur bei Konsolen so, dass es deutlich umständlicher ist, zu modden, bzw. man muss eine Mod an einem anderen Gerät "entwickeln", so dass es keine große Mod-Tradition bei Konsolen gibt. Zudem scheuen sich die Konsolenhersteller etwas vor Mods, da durch den recht tiefen Eingriff möglicherweise auch die Konsolensoftware betroffen sein kann. Daher sind Mods bei Konsolen halt sehr selten - aber möglich wären sie. Aber auch PC Games, bei denen Mods möglich sind, gibt es ja auch nur sehr wenige. Insofern muss man da schon echt ein ganz bestimmtes Game extrem gut finden UND unbedingt Mods haben wollen, um zu sagen, dass man auf keinen Fall auf den PC als Plattform verzichten kann.



> Und dann wird es sicher wieder exklusivtitel geben auf Zich verschiedene Streaming Anbieter, wodurch mann dann mehrere Abos hat, wenn man gewisse Titel zocken möchte.


 sofern man Games quasi per Einzelkauf bekommt, wäre das ja egal. Dann wäre es nichts anderes als Steam. Uplay, Origin usw., nur eben mit Stream statt Installation am PC. Aber wenn Abos nötig werden, dann wäre es sehr ärgerlich, falls dann immer mehr Spiele wirklich NUR auf einem einzigen Dienst erscheinen. Dass man auf manch ein Game verzichten muss, ist ja eh schon heute so. Wer eine PS hat, kann kein Forza Horizon spielen. Wer nen PC hat, kann keine PS4-exklusiven Titel spielen usw.


----------



## Spiritogre (5. April 2019)

@ Herb, es gibt Modding-Tools für Spiele, die eigentlich nicht normal von Haus aus modbar sind oder das sogar unterbinden wollen. Das ist also auf PC noch nie ein Problem gewesen. 
Diese Tools kamen vor allem auf, um Skins bei Onlinegames zu ändern, ohne dass es als Cheaten gilt oder auffällt, weil alle anderen online den normalen Skin weiterhin sehen.


----------



## Wulpinger (5. April 2019)

Hab auch grad no ein Artikel bezüglich Googles Stadia gelesen.

Da wird auch erklärt, wer Angst vor Streaming Dienste haben: das wäre natürlich sie ganzen Konsolen / gaming PC Hersteller. Und es werden dann die 'alten gamer Hasen' erwähnt. Ich gehöre, denke ich, mit meinen 26 Jahren wohl eher zu jüngeren, dennoch macht mir der Wandel angst.

Ich hab schlicht angst um mein Hobby.

@ Herrboy
Ich nehme mal an, dass bei einem Streaming Dienst eine monatliche Gebühr anfallen. Ich denke da dann an Netflix oder Amazone prime. Es gibt bei Netflix auch Filme und Serien, die es eben nur auf Netflix gibt.

Ja, durch "andere" wege kann man diese zwar auch schauen, denke aber das dies bei Games schwerer sein wird. Mal davon abgesehen das es Illegal wär.

Klar dauert die ganze Änderung noch eine Weile, dennoch macht es mir Angst.


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (5. April 2019)

Ich bekenne mich hier als etwas ambivalent, aber dennoch überwiegend positiver Star Citizen Backer.  Zwar scheint der Finanzierungsbedarf zunehmend aus dem Ruder zu laufen, dennoch ist das bisher gezeigte ordentlich bis beeindruckend und die Vision ist es ebenfalls.
Um so mehr wundere ich mich, wenn gerade "PC Gamer" diesen Hoffnungsträger für die Zukunft der PC-Plattform (als auch des " Crowdfundings") so emotional und verhasst stets aufs neue nieder machen. Gerade, und obwohl sie häufig nicht mal Backer sind.
Dieser Ausnahmetitel könnte immerhin noch eine ganze Weile die High-End-Hardwareverkäufe ankurbeln.
Ansonsten sind bei fast allen Multiplattformgames die Unterschiede ("Überlegenheit des PC's") ohnehin im laufendem Spiel eher marginal. Ich stelle sogar fest, dass in letzter Zeit häufiger Games (vermutlich auch dem Entwicklungsaufwand geschuldet) erscheinen, die ein Technikgerüst haben, das es ähnlich schon vor 5 Jahren gab.


----------



## Herbboy (5. April 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> @ Herb, es gibt Modding-Tools für Spiele, die eigentlich nicht normal von Haus aus modbar sind oder das sogar unterbinden wollen. Das ist also auf PC noch nie ein Problem gewesen.


 Bei rein optischen Dingen mag das sein, dass es da mehr Spielegibt, die das zulassen, ohne dass man Hacker-Kenntnisse braucht   aber ich vermute mal, das so was eh nur eine ganz kleine Minderheit der Spieler weiß UND nutzt. Die "richtigen" Mods sind ja das, was viel interessanter ist, zB Mods, durch die Du die spielerischen Inhalte beeinflusst oder gar eine Art eigenes AddOn entwickeln kannst. 

ps: gibt es denn diese rein optischen Mods dann nicht auch für Konsolen?


----------



## Wulpinger (5. April 2019)

Ach und gewisse Studios/ Publisher die plötzlich den "EA" weg einschlagen. Bethesda. Meine Lieblings Spiele hat Bethesda raus gebracht.

Nun, nach Fallout 76 habe ich angst um TES 6 und Starfield, das da, in einem Singleplayer Game, auch solche Mikrotranzaktionen kommen werden.

Während ich ja Kosmetisches akzeptieren kann, wenn es dem Studio hilft, das Game Multiplayer ist und es auch gut ist, kann ich es nicht akzeptieren wenn sie versuchen, auch in Singleplayer Titel Kosmetisches zu verkaufen...


----------



## Bonkic (5. April 2019)

Wulpinger schrieb:


> Ach und gewisse Studios/ Publisher die plötzlich den "EA" weg einschlagen. Bethesda. Meine Lieblings Spiele hat Bethesda raus gebracht.
> 
> Nun, nach Fallout 76 habe ich angst um TES 6 und Starfield, das da, in einem Singleplayer Game, auch solche Mikrotranzaktionen kommen werden.
> 
> Während ich ja Kosmetisches akzeptieren kann, wenn es dem Studio hilft, das Game Multiplayer ist und es auch gut ist, kann ich es nicht akzeptieren wenn sie versuchen, auch in Singleplayer Titel Kosmetisches zu verkaufen...



bekanntlich gab es schon in tes 4 mikrotransaktionen; nur hießen die damals noch nicht so.
mich persönlich stört kosmetischer bezahlkram generell kein bißchen, solange ich nicht dauernd damit konfrontiert werde.


----------



## Zybba (5. April 2019)

Wulpinger schrieb:


> Was denkt ihr?


Das ist ein sehr umfangreiches Thema.

Generell stimme ich teilweise mit deinem "früher war alles besser" überein.
Allerdings ist es eben nicht mehr früher. Der Markt und damit einhergehend die Geschäftspraktiken haben sich über Jahrzehnte stark gewandelt.
Konkurrenzfähige Spiele können eben meist nicht mehr von drei Leuten am Heimcomputer entwickelt werden. Die werden von Aktiengesellschaften gemacht, die jedes Jahr höhere Gewinne einfahren müssen.
Da liegt dann die Krux.
Gaming ist Mainstream geworden und das zieht natürlich auch viele an, die sich nicht aus Enthusiasmus für das Hobby damit beschäftigen.
Dazu kommt, dass die Verkaufspreise für Spiele weitestgehend stabil geblieben sind. Der Umfang und die dadurch entstehenden Entwicklungskosten steigen aber immer weiter an.

Dennoch gibt es weiterhin auch viele tolle Spiele.
Seien es Indies, die im Prinzip all das bieten, was du dir anscheinend wünscht.
Oder aber einfach gute Spiele mit fairen Verkaufsmodellen.


Trotz meiner Meinung bin ich aber letzten Endes nur Konsument, der auch mal schwach wird.
So habe ich mir z.B. den Destiny 2 Season Pass gekauft, obwohl deren Geschäftsmodell nicht gut ist.


----------



## Javata (5. April 2019)

Ich hab auch wenig Angst um die Zukunft. Um Games mit Lootboxen mache ich meistens einen großen Bogen (weil ich sie oft nicht mag, auch ohne Lootboxen) und wenn ich doch mal eins zocke, dann kann man sich doch meist (fast) alles erspielen/erfarmen was ich dann ggf auch mache. Allgemein spiele ich viele (A)RPGs, da gibts quasi nie Lootboxen.

Exklusivtitel sind mir meistens auch egal. Klar hätte ich vermutlich ein RDD1/2 oder ein Horizon Zero Dawn gespielt (zumindest hats mir die 30min-1h bei Freunden gefallen). Aber dadurch geht die Welt nicht unter und noch weniger kauf ich mir wegen 1-2 Spielen eine Konsole. Dafür bin ich persönlich dann doch zu geizig 

Was Epic angeht: Spiele die Epic-Exklusiv sind werden erst nach Ende des Deals gekauft wenn dann noch Interesse besteht.

Und wenn mal Leerlauf entsteht kann man bzw ich immernoch ne Runde was anderes Spielen. Diablo 3, Anthem, TES Legends, Gwent oder nen Battlefield... gibt genug Spiele die man immer anwerfen kann und nach ein paar Tagen problemlos wieder "schlafen" schickt. Mich zwingt niemand was zu kaufen was ich nicht will.

Das sich in Zukunft viel daran ändert glaube ich nicht. Durch die Vielschichtigkeit der Spiele und Spieler lässt sich nicht "spontan" etwas neu strukturieren.


----------



## Spiritogre (5. April 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ps: gibt es denn diese rein optischen Mods dann nicht auch für Konsolen?


Nicht das ich wüsste? Wie soll das auch gehen? Programme wie TexMod (DX9) oder uMod (DX10 und 11) ersetzen bei Spielen quasi "on the fly" z.B. Texturen, ohne dass ins Spiel eingegriffen wird, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe. D.h. das Spiel läuft, das Programm greift den Grafikstream ab und ersetzt die gewünschten Texturen durch eigene bevor die Daten an die Grafikkarte geleitet werden. 
So ein Programm bekommt man ja nicht auf Konsolen installiert, wenn die nicht für Homebrew gehackt wurde.


----------



## fud1974 (6. April 2019)

Ich sag mal nur.. "Angst" ist ein schlechter Ratgeber.

Es mag eine Binsenweisheit sein aber: Alles ist nun mal im Fluss, nichts ist für ewig.

Das gilt auch für liebgewordene Hobbies, ist anderen Menschen bei anderen Sachen die ihnen lieb waren auch so gegangen, und ist Teil des "älterwerdens" und bei einem technisch orientierten Hobby wie dem unsrigen passiert das natürlich noch
mal schneller.

Konkret hier aber: Die PC Situation ist eher BESSER denn SCHLECHTER geworden... vor ca. 10 Jahren noch haben wir wirklich über den Untergang des PCs diskutiert, da war "Console Only" wirklich das große Ding und es sah eher düster 
für die PC Fraktion aus. Mittlerweile ist auf bestimmte Console-Exclusives fast alles wieder Muli-Plattform geworden. Ja, es gibt noch "shitty" PC Ports, aber auch da würde ich sagen hat sich die Situation eher verbessert.

Das zur Zeit mit dem Epic Store gerade so viel Unruhe ist kann man auch positiv interpretieren.. die Tatsache dass Epic da viel Geld für Exklusiv-Deals investiert ist ein Zeichen, dass es sich wohl lohnt in den PC Bereich massiv zu investieren,
sonst würden sie da ihr Geld nicht versenken. Klar, mag für viele unangenehm sein (wurde ja hier im Forum schon lang und breit diskutiert), aber wie geschrieben, ich würde sagen das spricht nicht dafür dass der PC gerade am Untergehen ist.

Generell wurde und wird der PC mindestens alle 5 Jahre einmal totgesagt, dafür hält er sich noch ganz gut.

Aber nichts ist für ewig natürlich.. erfreue dich daran, was du zur Zeit hast, man kann sich auch zuviel Gedanken machen.


----------



## Spiritogre (6. April 2019)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Aber nichts ist für ewig natürlich.. erfreue dich daran, was du zur Zeit hast,



Also wenn Gaming irgendwann ausstirbt bzw. sich in eine Richtung wie Mobile Gaming entwickelt und es keine neuen normalen kompletten Spiele mehr gibt, was ich für absurd halte, dann habe ich immer noch meine Sammlung, alleine mit Downloadspielen der letzten Jahre bei Steam und Co. ja schon locker 1000 Games dazu noch meine ganzen alten Spiele auf CD.


----------



## hunterseyes (7. Juli 2019)

Früher fand ich mal Baldures Gate als genial und war fasziniert, dann kamen andre Spiele im mmorpg Bereich, irgendwann kam dann World of Warcraft für mich auf den Tisch...aber selbst dieses alte Kultspiel ist für mich momentan nur noch veraltet und nicht befriedigend. Generell gibt es viele Spiele von ArcheAge, GuildWars2, TESO, ….aber alle haben sie eines gemeinsam, jedes Spiel hat Schwächen und Stärken. Eine Kombination dieser Spiele wäre genial, ebenso der Zwang sollte verschwinden, wie ein Spieler spielen muss und welche Entscheidungen er trifft. Allein World of Warcraft war so nervig mit der Charaktererstellung, dass man sich zwischen den Völkern und der Klasse an sich entscheiden musste, weil viele Völker-Klassenkombinationen gar nicht möglich waren. Gleiches gilt für die Boni der Völker, die teilweise schon recht weit auseinanderlagen und dann auch ein Auswahlkriterium waren, welches Volk man wählt und dann eben, welche Klasse dafür überhaupt zur Verfügung stand.

Gleiches gilt für den ständigem Klassenumbau, dieser löst zwangsweise bei Spielern negative Erlebnisse aus, wenn die monatelang gespielte Klasse endlich beherrscht wurde und man sie optimiert hatte, dann auf einmal komplett umgebaut wurde und die einst spaßige Spielmechanik verschwand und durch "irgendwas anderes" ersetzt wurde. Blieb also nur mit der Veränderung zu leben oder einen Twink neu hochzuspielen. Besser wurde es in ArcheAge gelöst, da kann man jederzeit seine Klasse mit seinem Charakter anpassen und in jede Richtung wechseln, ohne den eigenen Charakter neu anlegen zu müssen und komplett bei 0 anzufangen.

Dahingehend denke ich oftmals, dass viele Entwickler gar nicht selbst spielen, sondern das Spiel an sich einfach nur als Job und Geldquelle sehen, nicht aus Antrieb eine geniale Spielewelt zu erschaffen.


----------

